# A campa - verb intranzitiv/tranzitiv



## beenni

Bună ziua tuturor,

Am o mică nelămurire în privinţa uzului verbului "a campa". Conform DEX al limbii române, verbul este numai intranzitiv. Cu toate acestea, mie nu îmi sună deloc deplasat uzul tranzitiv al acestui verb (quod erat demonstrandum, sic google dicit:"m-au campat", "i-a campat", etc). Este adevărat că aceste construcţii nu sunt foarte frecvente de aceea mă adresez forumiştilor. Voi ce credeţi? Se poate zice "m-au, ne-au campat", etc.?

Mulţumesc anticipat.

B


----------



## Ottilie

Habar n-am,deşi nu sună deloc ok ''ne-au campat''. A campa nu înseamnă a aşeza cortul ? Nu înţeleg cum ar putea altcineva ''să te campeze'',poate dacă eşti cort,da.


----------



## beenni

Ottilie said:


> Habar n-am,deşi nu sună deloc ok ''ne-au campat''. A campa nu înseamnă a aşeza cortul ? Nu înţeleg cum ar putea altcineva ''să te campeze'',poate dacă eşti cort,da.



Mă gândeam poate, în sensul de a pune pe cineva să stea în cort(-uri). Deşi româna este limba mea maternă, cum nu prea o folosesc oral, câteodată îmi joacă festa . Atât în franceză cât şi în spaniolă uzul "a campat armata, soldaţii, etc. lângă râu" este normal. Acum creierul meu este în ceaţă...


----------



## hersko1

Mie îmi sună destul de bine (dar am o urechie deformata de franceză).
"ne-au campat, noi studenţii, un capătul parcului"


----------



## Ottilie

hersko1 said:


> Mie îmi sună destul de bine (dar am o urech*i*e deformat*ă* de franceză).
> "ne-au campat, *pe *noi studenţii, un capătul parcului"



Adică în sensul că ne-au cazat la cort/într-o tabără. Da,mulţumesc pt explicaţie,aşa mi-e mai clar


----------



## farscape

*a fi campat* e un verb "forţat" tranzitiv, similar cu *a se risca* (vezi discuţia respectivă pe forum). Mă întreb dacă nu cumva  tranzitivitatea vine prin similaritate cu *a se caza* (noi ne-am cazat la hotelul X).

Personal îmi sună aiurea şi nu prea văd contextul in care l-aş folosi: Am mers in Făgăraş şi ne-am pus cortul la Sâmbăta de Jos. Am mers in Făgăraş şi ne-am campat la Sâmbăta de Jos... Ce element nou (idee sau mesaj) este transmis/prezentat în a doua variantă?

Later,


----------



## beenni

farscape said:


> *a fi campat* e un verb "forţat" tranzitiv, similar cu *a se risca* (vezi discuţia respectivă pe forum). Mă întreb dacă nu cumva  tranzitivitatea vine prin similaritate cu *a se caza* (noi ne-am cazat la hotelul X).
> 
> Personal îmi sună aiurea şi nu prea văd contextul in care l-aş folosi: Am mers in Făgăraş şi ne-am pus cortul la Sâmbăta de Jos. Am mers in Făgăraş şi ne-am campat la Sâmbăta de Jos... Ce element nou (idee sau mesaj) este transmis/prezentat în a doua variantă?
> 
> Later,



Hm. Da... Nu știu ce să spun dar sincer vorbind, și mie mi se pare că sună bizar *ne-am campat la Sâmbăta de Jos. *Cu toate acestea, atenție că este vorba despre o construcție reflexivă iar DEX-ul (și chiar în franceză, de unde a fost împrumutat verbul) menționează că *a se campa *semnifică *a se posta*. Rezumând, eu trebuie să găsesc o soluție acestei fraze:
_El comandant acampà els soldats prop de la vila.
_Este în catalană dar traducerea ar fi ceva în genul: _comandantul a așezat tabăra soldaților aproape de localitate.

_Problema pe care o aveam era legată de acest _acampà _care este folosit cu valoare tranzitivă. Soluția dată de mine aici este _a așeza tabăra _dar având în vedere că traducerea exemplului este pentru un dicționar, mă întrebam dacă verbul *a campa *n-ar putea funcționa și în română într-un mod asemănător.

Mulțumesc.


----------



## farscape

Nu cred că ajută dar pentru exemplul dat, în limba română eu aş folosi: "Comdandantul a încartiruit soldaţii aproape de oraş." 

Best,


----------



## beenni

farscape said:


> Nu cred că ajută dar pentru exemplul dat, în limba română eu aş folosi: "Comdandantul a încartiruit soldaţii aproape de oraş."
> 
> Best,



Mi-ai fost de ajutor pentru că am găsit soluţia. "A încartirui" mai înseamnă şi "a instala", "a aşeza".

Bine-înteles că sensurile trebuie ajustate, pentru că propoziţia dată ca exemplu mai sus nu poate admite nici "a instala", nici "a aşeza" (poate, într-o relativă măsură, "a instala"). Problema este că, fără îndoială, forma tranzitivă a verbului "acampar" din catalană s-ar traduce în alte contexte prin "a instala", "a aşeza".

Toate cele bune!


----------

